
A glimpse of life after magic mushroom legalization - dr_dshiv
http://forbes.comhttps://www.forbes.com/sites/gregoryferenstein/2019/11/30/a-glimpse-of-life-after-magic-mushroom-legalization/
======
topmonk
Your link doesn't work, actual url is
[https://www.forbes.com/sites/gregoryferenstein/2019/11/30/a-...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/gregoryferenstein/2019/11/30/a-glimpse-
of-life-after-magic-mushroom-legalization/)

